# ..Nilfisk E140 [with hose reel] hose replacement..



## dooka

As to my previous thread regarding the the poor quality nylon hose on the Nilfisk E140 with hose reel, and replacing with a decent rubber hose:
http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/for...ge=3&highlight=..good+news+for+nilfisk+owners..

Below is a photographic how to to change the hose. I took the hose reel off ages ago, as it did my head in to much, so the pics only show how to replace after the reel has been removed.

I got my hose from qwashers, great service, and response to emails, asked for a 12 meter to be made up, took less than a week, was £40 for the 12 meters:
http://stores.ebay.co.uk/qwashers

I got the Aluminium adaptor from Rand S Compressors in Northampton, speak to Richard, really helpfull guy, cost £10.14:
http://www.rscompressors.co.uk/

Well, I hope this helps..


----------



## Brazo

Great guide mate, I'm assuming this would work equally well with the hose reel still left on?


----------



## Perfezione

It looks like it, i wouldn't want to get rid of my reel. so much easier to store with one.


----------



## sean20

thanks for that mate i took myne apart last week to see if i could do somthing like what you have done but i could not find the fitting that i need any where.

did you have to have it made up especially?
thanks


----------



## guy_92

Great modification


----------



## tommyzooom

If anyone has done this mod and has the circled bit knocking about, I am looking for at as I've broke mine,


----------



## james vti-s

i am Bumping this cause i read i few people cant find it 

i use google images search for better results - detailing world + what ever you are looking for:thumb:


----------



## mt8

I have done the same with my e140, but when removing the reel i smashed the left hand support for the hose reel, and it now hangs of the rhs bracket only.

I have already fitted my 12m extension hose as per the 2nd and 3rd pictures but would like to connect to the bottom port as shown in this write up. the only trouble being is that i have the push in fitting on my hose as per original one and not the screwed fitting as shown, so basically i would need a straight female hose connection the same as was originally fitted to the right hand side of the hose reel assembly.

Question is does anyone know if such a thing exists and if so where could i purchase one from? I am careful with this bracket and hose but feel that due to the weight it will eventually snap off.

Any suggestions / ideas greatfully received.


----------



## dooka

You should be able to screw a hozelock adaptor on iirc. Been a few years now..


----------



## Patr1ck

dooka said:


> You should be able to screw a hozelock adaptor on iirc. Been a few years now..


What's the name of that aluminium adaptor that you used and can I buy it online?


----------



## Patr1ck

Does anyone now what fitment that is in picture 34???? 

I've just done this mod but I have the push fitment on the hose and I need to get the screw fitment like in the picture. I've hit a car to do first thing in the morning!!


----------



## Puntoboy

Ah bingo, this is just what I've been looking for. 

So I need to get an adapter to remove the extra hose extension up to the reel so I can fit my new hose too. Question is where...


----------



## organisys

dooka said:


> I got the Aluminium adaptor from Rand S Compressors in Northampton, speak to Richard, really helpfull guy, cost £10.14:


For those asking about the adapter!


----------



## Puntoboy

Just wanted to say a huge thank you to Dooka for working this out and prividing a nice guide on changing it.

I popped into R and S Compressors this morning and collected the adapter. It's not fitted to my E140 and I have my quick connector fitted perfectly!

Just as an FYI, the part number for the adapter is 127500043. I paid £11.06+vat. :thumb:

You can also get it from here. http://www.sparesgiant.com/cleaning...-water-mobile/e-130-2-8/nilfisk127500043.html


----------



## Puntoboy

Brazo said:


> Great guide mate, I'm assuming this would work equally well with the hose reel still left on?


This does indeed work as that's what I've done.

What I did was remove the short hose that goes inside the PW but leave the brass connector at the top. The hose reel only has a spindle on one side so the brass connector goes into the reel, if you remove it the reel will fall off.


----------



## M3simon

So I'm planning to remove the crappy plastic hose for a nice rubber one.
Is there any issues with using a longer hose, say 15m??
Anybody know if 15m will fit on the reel??

http://www.directhoses.net/products...t-hose-quick-fit-trigger-hose-reel-connection


----------



## Puntoboy

Yes it will. I have a 15m one on mine.


----------



## M3simon

Ordered, fitted, job done.
So worth getting rid of that crap plastic hose.
:thumb:












M3simon said:


> So I'm planning to remove the crappy plastic hose for a nice rubber one.
> Is there any issues with using a longer hose, say 15m??
> Anybody know if 15m will fit on the reel??
> 
> http://www.directhoses.net/products...t-hose-quick-fit-trigger-hose-reel-connection


----------



## Puntoboy

Nice one.


----------



## Doc943

And that's the 15m hose?


----------



## M3simon

Yes. 15m



Doc943 said:


> And that's the 15m hose?


----------



## FredBasset

M3simon said:


> So I'm planning to remove the crappy plastic hose for a nice rubber one.
> Is there any issues with using a longer hose, say 15m??
> Anybody know if 15m will fit on the reel??
> 
> http://www.directhoses.net/products...t-hose-quick-fit-trigger-hose-reel-connection


Does anyone know where this company are based or have a telephone number. I bought one of these, used it twice to wash the car and its leaking.

They have ignored four e-mails so if anyone else is looking I'd not recommend them.

Regards
Fred


----------



## stealthwolf

So I attempted this today...and failed.

My C120 gave up the ghost and I treated myself to a new PW two years later. Bought the E140 with doing this modification in mind. I already had the qwasher 15m hose and wanted to reuse it. I ordered the adaptor from www.northwestpowerwashers.co.uk/. Turns out I have the E140.3 and the OP is about the E140.2.

I followed the steps but the blue front cover wouldn't come off. After a PM discussion with @simonvespa who kindly provided me a copy of the service manual, it transpired there's screws at the base:










And with the base removed:









The blue cover came away easily. Another cover over the lower ports needed to be removed and I was faced with this:










It's a banjo connector by the looks of things. My adaptor wouldn't fit over this:


























I've put it all back together for the time being. But does anyone have any suggestions?


----------

